# This or that [Poll]



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I think #2 but I like them both too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like #1 kind of wishing and daydreaming for Christmas.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am leaning toward number one through not leaning as hard as BeauShel's christmas tree I saw in her picture. ROFL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I pick number 1, looks like he's day dreaming of Christmas and tennis balls!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I like number 2- they are both cute but the first thing I see in number 1 is the weepy eyes!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I like number 2- they are both cute but the first thing I see in number 1 is the weepy eyes!


You just want to be different again. ROFL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I voted #1, While visions of sugar plums ( or treat filled kongs??) danced thru his head !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I like both, but in #2 it doesn't seem like he's thinking of Christmas anymore


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ha I guess I am different! I picked 2 before I saw the results of the poll LOL

Hey the wife agrees with me


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

** Bump ** For more votes....


----------



## Tracey & Honey (Jun 26, 2007)

I like one. He looks like christmas is taking too long to get here. Like a child who's said to his Daddy "When will it be Christmas" and the Daddy has said " Oh you've got a loads of days yet"

aahhhhhhh Hurry up


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I like the first one better....but that might just be because of the glowing eyes in the second...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Both are adorable but in #2 he looks like he sees Santa coming with a truckload of bones!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I like #2. I agree with your wife.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

they eyes in number 1 are saying please mum let me open just one please pretty please


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I kinda like #2.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok....one more round of votes before I submit the winner.... Go for it!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I like N.2!!!.For same reason as ACC!.


----------

